# Cheap (?) 9mm ammo



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I got an email today from a supplier I’ve bought from in the past. They have 9mm on sale today and tomorrow only. I wouldn’t say CHEAP, but cheaper than I’ve seen lately. Plus the old “bird in the hand” deal. Reloads were a hair cheaper. 
The internet site is freedom munitions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw some for 55.99 a box of 50 and no it wasn't special gold plated or anything it was PMC bronze 

I bought some at 20 dollars for 50 the week before there was a limit of 200 rounds as it was in 200 round packs at 80 dollars each. just fmj

found 50 rounds of Fiocchi JHP for 29.99 a few weeks before that 

there are stores around getting it and selling it a fair price they are just sold out quickly.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

And that’s the problem. Every place around here that sells for reasonable prices, never has any in stock.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Not the point here but the price is misleading. If the price is .52 cents per round, 100 rounds would cost $5.20. 
I know. I'm a sick puppy. Sorry.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Snowfan said:


> Not the point here but the price is misleading. If the price is .52 cents per round, 100 rounds would cost $5.20.
> I know. I'm a sick puppy. Sorry.


1,000 would be $5.20.

At .52 cents/rd, 100rd would be $0.52


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Snowfan said:


> Not the point here but the price is misleading. If the price is .52 cents per round, 100 rounds would cost $5.20.
> I know. I'm a sick puppy. Sorry.


I missed that. I gotta dust off the credit card. I'm good for about a million rounds at that price.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> 1,000 would be $5.20.
> 
> At .52 cents/rd, 100rd would be $0.52


It's no secret. I was NOT a math major. I actually don't know what my major was.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok
None of you ever had the pleasure of being taught by Nuns.
If I made such an extreme mistake in math my rear end would have bled for two weeks.
I mean, I did a science experiment in front of the class in 7th grade that I did not repeat until my Junior year of College.
They gave me an incredible education.

And really screwed up my head.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyways, I've been shooting .45 reloads for target practice.
Problem is they are 230gr. FMJ, or 185gr hp, or 185gr FMJ+p, or god knows what else.
So anyways, I seem to have trouble getting good groups.
It's a S&W MP 2.0
I shot it from a bench with a rest using Federal 230 FMJ.
This sucker is bitching accurate.
On my own I have to work with trigger control. It's striker fired with a pretty long trigger pull and I have a tendency to shoot low left.
It's me, not the gun.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok,
I forgot.
I get them for $25-30 a box.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow, Wow, Wow this brings Back Memories as to how things have changed. I bought some 9mm---some years back for $25 per box---that was a Metal ammo case with 1000 rounds in each box----I still setting on them!! I might should think about selling some??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Blazer Brass used to run about $15 to $22 for a box of 50, years ago. Back when you stood in line at Gander Mountain 4 hours before they opened just to see ammo.

I have a box of .22 lr with a K-mart price tag of $2.59 sitting on my dresser.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Last spring I bought Armor 115gr. 9mm for $11.50 a box.
Thought that was high.


----------

